
Chemistry can't be swiped - wila
https://psiloveyou.xyz/chemistry-cant-be-swiped-f2fe172329c7?gi=a0254402dcd0
======
eesmith
I was very confused until I figured out it was about dating chemistry and not
actual chemistry.

From the title I thought it was something to do with patents or trade secrets
in, say, industrial or pharmaceutical chemistry.

------
wila
An article from an indie hacker who is launching her new app today.

You can find it at: [https://happyendin.gs](https://happyendin.gs)

A very novel concept.

